# Southeast Muzzy Buck



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My son and I went hunting down in the Southeast region this last week and were lucky enough to remove some bad genetics from the area. 

In scouting two weeks ago, my dad and I saw many deer, several bucks 3 of which were trophy bucks. It was a little cooler while scouting which I think helped seeing the deer a little more. During the muzzy hunt, it was hot and sunny making it seem more difficult to hunt. My trusty meadow I've hunted successfully for years proved unfruitful. My poor boy got hiked all over some really steep mountains. Enough so that he was done for the week. Having to change the game plan, I moved lower where I had seen some other bucks including a nice tall wide 4 point. Much to my dismay, the sheep or mountain maggots as I refer to them as were all over the draw I had seen deer in all week. Needless to say, other than a decent bull, there were but a few doe and a big Black Bear in the area following the aftermath of the sheep.

We hunted that area both opening evening and the following morning. The evening produced 6 doe, and the morning produced absolutely nothing but a huge bear. That evening, we decided to walk through the oak brush in an area we see deer often just off the road that somehow the many road hunters always miss. This was a good decision as walking through the brush produced many deer. Mostly does, but there were a few where all I saw was a flash. We later pushed a decent buck to my brother who missed the shot.

Finally, Friday morning, the final hunt my son and I would do, we decided to go back into the same area and sat in the hidden draw just off the road where the 3 point had been playing chicken with my brothers and I. Sure enough he came out, only a little higher than we were and behind a bit of oak brush. I told my son to sit still, be quiet, and watch while I moved into position to get a shot. Of course just after leaving my son, he began coughing, sneezing, and all else to bust me. The buck busted me and I had to take a difficult shot missing. The deer took off! 

I asked my son if he wanted to sit in the draw, or make our way to the truck in a round about way. He wanted to walk. Fortunately, my son was actually quiet; the wind was working with us. Walked over the hill, let my son choose where we would go and make it back to the truck. At about 7:40 am, we caught the buck below in his bed. Yes, they were already bedding down this early! I pointed him out to my son and asked him if he wanted me to take it. He said he did. As he did so, the buck stood up giving me a better shot. Not that I needed it, but it made for a cleaner kill. We busted the buck at only about 30 feet. He was a one shot kill, died but a few feet from where he was shot. My son was happy as can be, as was I to have not only removed some bad genetics from a good area, but I also got the cape I needed for another deer I should have shoulder mounted 3 years ago… This deer is a really big 2X3 with 2 inch eye guards on each side. We had him looked at and he turned out being around 5 years old. I figured he was older because of the size of him, the size of his antlers and the irregularity to his antlers. Needless to say, it was a successful hunt in the end, but it took a lot of work. When I left Friday, as far as I could tell, I was the only one to have filled my permit out of several hunters in the area. The deer flat out disappeared!

Hope everyone else had some success or at least a great time with family and friends. That’s what it’s all about! Getting a deer is nothing but work, and lets face it, its not the best tasting meat in the world….


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice deer!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

sweet


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome story! But I do have to disagree with you on the meat. To me vennison is the best tasting meat in the world!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you want the best tasting venison you've ever had? Find someone to bottle it for you!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

You know its really how the meat is cooked. I don't mind it so much as my wife does. That said, I am glad to have the meat in the freezer. I think having a good meat cutter helps to. I recently found a person I know does wild game in the Tooele area and is good. I hate taking an animal to a place not being sure if your gettintg your meat back.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll tell you guys a little secret about venison that a lot of you "professional hunters" don't know. If you want really good venison soak it in either one of two things. If you are making a roast marinate it in lime juice. If you are making jerky marinate it in pineapple juice! This gets rid of the gamey taste amazingly well. Last year, my father and I made some deer jerky, soaked it in pineapple juice, then added the normal stuff after brown sugar, 7-up, lil bbq sauce, Worcestershire sauce, etc. It was the best deer jerky we ever made.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

BigT said:


> You know its really how the meat is cooked. I don't mind it so much as my wife does. That said, I am glad to have the meat in the freezer. I think having a good meat cutter helps to. I recently found a person I know does wild game in the Tooele area and is good. I hate taking an animal to a place not being sure if your gettintg your meat back.


^^ that's why I always do my own. I was never shown how. Just got together with some family, got some knives, cutting boards, ziplocks (or butcher paper), and bowls. We took a while that first year (couple hours for 4 people). But each year we get more efficient and work out the kinks.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good going BigT



NHS said:


> Awesome story! But I do have to disagree with you on the meat. To me vennison is the best tasting meat in the world!


I'm with you on that one Nate.


----------

